# [solved] Genkernel fails to build 2.4.34.6

## schpanky

Hi all, was hoping someone could point me in the right direction here... 

When I run "genkernel all", my build fails and I receive the following output:

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.4.34.6 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"

<removed a bunch of output here>

obj_kallsyms.c: In function 'obj32_kallsyms':

obj_kallsyms.c:204: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

obj_kallsyms.c:279: error: invalid lvalue in assignment

make[1]: *** [obj_kallsyms.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/genkernel/23810.1296.4736.25933/modutils-2.4.26/obj'

make: *** [all] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

<removed some more output here>

```

Can someone please point me in the right direction? Am I even looking at the error that is causing me grief?

TIA.Last edited by schpanky on Thu Aug 16, 2007 1:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

That's a pretty damn old kernel. I don't think the 2.4 series is even supported anymore by gentoo developers. Why do you need a 2.4 kernel and don't use a 2.6 kernel. And if you use a 2.4 kernel, why not configure and build it manually?

----------

## schpanky

Hmmm, I didn't realize that 2.4 wasn't supported any longer. This kernel looks like it was added to portage about 2 weeks ago.

I don't configure the kernel myself because genkernel works for me, and I have not had any issues up to this point.

What is involved with moving a system from a 2.4 kernel to a 2.6? (I'd really like to stick with 2.4 if I can, just out of laziness.)

----------

## bastibasti

last time i aske for that answer was sth. like "2.4 is not supported by glibc any more"

----------

## schpanky

so, since it looks like no one can answer why it's not compiling, what does it take to migrate a 2.4 machine to a 2.6 kernel?? I'm assuming it's not as simple as download, compile, reboot.  :Smile: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Here's The complete Gentoo Linux 2.6 migration guide.  :Smile: 

Haven't used it in about 2 years but it worked for me then.  Brace yourself:  updates of a system that old are pretty challenging.

- John

----------

## bastibasti

honestly speaking, i have given up to try to build a 2.4 system, it would mean removing some ebuild manually etc. I have decided to use slackware 11 as it uses quite new apps and has 2.4 kernel. (I switched to 2.6 later)

----------

## schpanky

I'll be honest as well, as soon as I have some $ to play with, I am going to replace this machine, and the new one will NOT have Gentoo on it. Too many long nights over the years figuring out what the hell broke when a distro that "just works" would work just fine for me. That's the same reason I use genkernel. I don't need anything special.

----------

## John R. Graham

That might be the right decision for you.  Gentoo does tend to punish you if you don't do updates fairly regularly, which you apparently don't.  I'm a software developer by trade and I honestly adore the fine-grained control and the ability to easily tweak.

- John

----------

## schpanky

I am up-to-date on everything, just happen to run a 2.4 kernel (I am running 2.4.34.4, which was the last one, it's a current version of 2.4 is my point I guess). I learned a ton from using gentoo, and the community is awesome, but I hate when I run into road blocks like this.

----------

## John R. Graham

Oh, okay.  My mistake.    :Smile: 

You should know that it's been a long time coming, though.  The installation media switched to 2.6 nearly 2 years ago and there have been discussions on the developer mailing list from time to time about removing the 2.4 kernels from Portage altogether.  They're still there because of the embedded profile, I believe.

- John

----------

## schpanky

I've seen things occasionally, but since the new versions kept coming, I kept building 'em.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the pointers.

----------

## schpanky

So, I'm taking the plunge and attempting to upgrade to 2.6, here's my first snag:

```
 

# emerge -a udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-104-r13  USE="(-selinux)"

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r13)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

```

What do I need to do to get udev installed?

----------

## John R. Graham

Yep, udev replaces coldplug.  Unmerge coldplug.

- John

----------

## schpanky

well, that was easy... 

compiling 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 

/me crosses his fingers...

----------

## schpanky

Have fixed all issues at this point other than this

```
 # /etc/init.d/iptables start

 * Loading iptables state and starting firewall ...

iptables-restore: line 25 failed     

```

line 25 only has COMMIT on it...  :Sad: 

Any iptables experts mind giving me a hand?

----------

## schpanky

Was missing some kernel options. What fun that was.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the motivation to go through with it.

----------

